# The Omega Experiment (Townsend fans take note!)



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 2, 2011)

Furor (unfinished) | The Omega Experiment

Hey! I am new here and would love for everyone to hear my stuff. I am releasing a free EP this month on bandcamp and itunes shortly after that. 

I record everything myself. Please feel free to ask gear questions or whatever...I am a nerd and love talking about that stuff. Thanks for listening!


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Dan!


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 4, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 4, 2011)

First off: !

Secondly: This sounds awesome. Sounds like something off of Physicist, the vocals are extremely Devy-esque.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 4, 2011)

The bass is overpowering. Put less click to it so guitars can be audible. Maybe more compression on guitars? Or only more level?


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 4, 2011)

Level. I just retracked the rhythms with my B.C. Rich custom gunslinger...which has EMG 81's. These rhythms were tracked with my tele believe it or not. By bass, do you mean the bass level of the recording? Or the bass guitar? Cuz the bass guitar is actually a bit low.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh man sorry I was unclear. I was referring to the kick drum sound.


----------



## Michael T (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice, Kinda Devin meets Fear Factoryish.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 4, 2011)

Still lovin it!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 4, 2011)

very awesome man, you have great influence, and this sounds amazing!


----------



## pineappleman (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, I think I remember being linked to your facebook page from Devin Townsend's twitter or something a while back. Also, this is so incredibly similar to Devy, I don't even...


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks ya'll. Yeah, he linked one of my songs awhile back...a dancier one called "Paramount". I guess I have no shame in my Dev influence...but he approves, so I'll forge on! Free EP coming this month. I'll be sure to keep updates...maybe some mixes if you guys wanna hear?

Also...I see what you mean about the click in the kick drum. Thanks!


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 5, 2011)

So many Michigan peeps representin'!! Love it.


----------



## BMU (Jan 5, 2011)

Also thinking I'd like to hear them crazy synths and guitars a little more upfront, currently being drowned out by the drums in general and the bass drum especially.

The only Devy I have on hand to a/b with is Terria, where the bass drum sounds fucking HUGE but not so upfront in the mix - guitars rule the mix the way they should.

But yes, it does sound really good and really Devy.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought that was Devy


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 5, 2011)

Points taken. I'm remixing everyday....and I just finished vocals yesterday. The verses have some freaky alien shit going on now...so it mixes it up and makes it not so Devy lol. This song is definitely the most Dev-like...which means I hope peeps won't be disappointed when they find out how diverse the EP and entire album will be. But yeah...I can't NOT have his influence there. He changed my life.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been listening to Furor all day at work. Seriously can't get enough.

Is this a bedroom project or a full band?


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 5, 2011)

btw....how do i thank a post?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 5, 2011)

The little scale under the avatar next to the monitor icon.


----------



## MrProg (Jan 5, 2011)

Like I answered on the reply you gave me, I really REALLY love your music! Please tell me when you release your album, I'll be the first to download .As said above, it would be so cool if the synths were more upfront in some passages, but well, thats just being a complainer because this KICKS A$&!!! LOL

Welcome aboard, a great new incorporation to ss.org!


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 5, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I've been listening to Furor all day at work. Seriously can't get enough.
> 
> Is this a bedroom project or a full band?


 
This is a bedroom project that I hope one day soon can be a live act. I think I outdid myself in that regard though. There are SO many layers. My keyboardist would have to get hella good at sampling lol.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 5, 2011)

^You do NOT wanna fuck with all that live, trust me.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 6, 2011)

It's do-able....it would just be the biggest effing headache I've ever had to deal with, ever. It would all depend first on if I could find musicians in love with the music enough to want to learn it and tour it/play it out. THAT is the challenge. The technical stuff is just a day at a time with a little perserverance.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 6, 2011)

The Omega Experiment - Furor on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I'm pretty sure it's finished...save for maybe bringing up the robot vocal and the drums down in the mid part/breakdown. I remixed the drums quite a bit, and also redid the rhythms with my BC Rich. I also brought the samples/keys up. Thoughts?


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 6, 2011)

Bump. My buddy Nick told me about this amp sim called TSE x30, so I downloaded it and am messing with tones. AMAZING plugin. Will repost tonight!!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 6, 2011)

What are you using on the current songs? Cos it sounds amazing. Yeah, the X30 is pretty awesome.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 7, 2011)

It's been Guitar Rig 3 up until now. Ultrasonic head/cab w/tube screamer. B.C. Rich custom gunslinger w/EMG 81's. I always use Waves REQ for boosts and cuts. Also, I use the Focusrite Saffire EQ on the "gtr" setting, cuz it seems to richen things up. Not real proud of the tone on that last soundcloud mix...but this TSE plug is bad ass. I had to mess with it for quite awhile, but I also dl-ed the TSE 808, and it adds alot. There are tons of other things too...


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 7, 2011)

wth? i had a comment earlier after mine...now it's gone. also, my gmail said i had a friend request and a PM....and I see nothing. Forum ghosts?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

^Probably spam, deleted via mod.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 7, 2011)

weird. all the person said was "glorius" lol.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 7, 2011)

The Omega Experiment said:


> weird. all the person said was "glorius" lol.


 
I had sent a PM asking what date your tunes will be coming out and DO WANT. You get that one?

I've been listening all morning


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 7, 2011)

It's called domain propagation.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...s-org-moving-new-server-tonight-12am-est.html


----------



## koolaider (Jan 7, 2011)

this just unfinished?!? lol cant wait till you finish it! sound awesome!


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 8, 2011)

There is nothing there lol. I am posting a new clip in a few with some new gear for guitars...sounds insane.

I am trying my hardest to wrap up mixing for the EP this weekend before I start school again. I need to work on the concept art with my keyboardist...but it will be sometime before the month is out.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 8, 2011)

Let me know what you guys think. I switched from Guitar Rig to TSE 808+TSE x30+LeCab2 with a combo of a Fredman impulse and the Recto impulse that was posted in here awhile back. I'm not trying to have the guitars so prominent...more for a blending in effect. 

How do I make it so you can just see the Soundcloud wave on the post?
Furor (1/7/11) by The Omega Experiment on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 8, 2011)

TSE is better, but I'd like to hear some more presence on the guitars. Try adding some 1,5kHz, could make a nice impact.

Have you tried out "LeGion" plugin yet? For me it seemed to be the most brutal at the time I tested LePou plugins out.

Also the TSE mix seems to have a bit of fizz in it. Try lowering the low pass freq.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 8, 2011)

I hear you on making the guitars blend in, I like how your music isn't: 

"Here's my riff, and there's some synth."

It's:

"Here's everything."

You dig? 


Anyways, the tone sounds good, sounds much clearer than your GR3 tone, but just a tad thin (which is the downside of the X30, I've used GR3 and the X30 pretty heavily, so I can pick it out,) but only thinner than the previous mix, it's not like you'd notice it sounded thin, great stuff man.


----------



## BadBovineNickel (Jan 8, 2011)

Man, your stuff is awesome! I'm not a good judge of the mix, but I really love the music and appreciate the "one man bedroom band" aspect. Kudos to you! I'll look forward to more...best thing to come out of Muskegon in a long time!


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 8, 2011)

My buddy Nick said to automate the kick down a bit when ever I'm not chugging. Thoughts?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 8, 2011)

To prevent what?


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 8, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> To prevent what?


 
Dunno. Just thought it was too loud whenever I wasn't chugging.


----------



## Opion (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with the Fear Factory/Devy comparison. This is fantastic stuff dude, would love to hear more from you!

^^^Edit: Yeah, I'm not so knowledgeable when it comes to mixes and what not, but I can tell the kick is way more pronounced when it's just the drums (say, for instance 5:12) but it's not that bad. You can just tell it gets a bit louder, then when the guitars re-enter it seeps back into the mix. I guess experiment and see if you can tell a difference between the two tracks.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 8, 2011)

I've never heard anyone automating the kick because of guitars. Personally I think your mix (or master) is too loud, do you have the dry mix available?


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 8, 2011)

I do....would you be able to elaborate more if i posted it or something?


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 8, 2011)

And thanks Opion!


----------



## Valserp (Jan 9, 2011)

I like A LOT.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 9, 2011)

^ Thanks 

I'm mixing again and finding out that I like my sound much better with Guitar Rig. The TSE and all that sounds great by itself and with less chaotic music...but GR just saturates so much better for my music. It leaves the desired room for everything else to shine. I'll post a new clip later...and I was thinking of posting a clip to a diff. song tomorrow if I get the chance to work on it some more.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 9, 2011)

Furor (1/8/11) by The Omega Experiment on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
I switched back to Guitar Rig and adjusted a few levels. I love the way TSE and LeCab sound on their own, but when blended with my music, I can't seem to get it to mesh. GR seems to cut through and still be heavy while letting everything else shine through....<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
__________________


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jan 9, 2011)

This is freakin' sweet.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 9, 2011)

spank you. hey, how in the heck do i make a soundcloud link where you can actually see the wave form? would be more convenient, no?


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 10, 2011)

This is so good man. I'm listening to everything off your bandcamp page again this morning. The melodies are lush


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you much. I thought about posting mixes of the other song that will be on the EP, but I dunno if I wanna spoil it for anyone. It won't be for download or anything...but, ya know. :/


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 11, 2011)

So, the FREE EP will be released on Jan 31. If you want to help promote, FB friend me (Dan Wieten, Muskegon, MI) and on Monday I will be posting a pic to change your profile pic to until the day of the release. I am currently working with a member of Tesseract (yes!) to get some reviews going before the release to get some attention. Thanks for the love so far. <3


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll add you right now, Tre said you're a great guy, so I'll give you some help on the release


----------



## BMU (Jan 12, 2011)

The Omega Experiment said:


> This song is definitely the most Dev-like...which means I hope peeps won't be disappointed when they find out how diverse the EP and entire album will be.


To be honest that's really good to hear. The thing I most didn't like (but didn't want to rudely state) is it's too Townsend like.. I mean all his work already sounds kinda similar with the undeniable Devy stamp on it. Diversity is **good**, I'm amped now to check out your full release.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 12, 2011)

Ki does not sound a thing like Physicist which doesn't sound a thing like Infinity which doesn't sound a thing like Ziltoid.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 12, 2011)

I understand. It just came out that way tbh...and with my buddy Victor's vox on the verse with the rasp, he came across very Dev-like, and when I heard it, I'm like FUUUUUUUU AWESOME!!! I couldn't resist. It's my nod to him I guess...to say, you changed my life forever with your music, now I must flatter you. It's not an easy thing to do I might add! lol But yeah, anytime I sing, I come across either like Geoff Tate/Daniel Gildenlow...or like, on our song Paramount...I'm not even sure who I sound like. ME? thanks to everyone who has friended me so far. Look for some reviews and a press release soon.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 16, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder...tomorrow we will release a promo pic on FB to change your profile pic to if you would like to help promote our FREE EP release Jan 31! <3

Also, if you haven't already heard...you can hear us here: http://theomegaexperiment.bandcamp.com/

And here! http://soundcloud.com/the-omega-experiment/furor-1-8-11


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, our profile pic is ready! Head to my FB and friend me if you haven't already and change your profile pic to mine. Welcome to Facebook


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 17, 2011)

Paramount sounds great dude! It's perfect for when I ride Falcor through the clouds haha. The seas of our green earth section is KILLER. Really lush and uninhibitedly uplifting. Will keep an eye on your stuff.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you. That part is definitely my fave too. I'd like to make an album full of shit like that...but this first one is all about diversity and whatever mood I was in that day. It's a statement I suppose...like, "this is what I am capable of". Anyway, I'll be posting a mix of a song called "Karma" tonight to get some of your opinions. I have to wrap up this ep within the next few days in order to have promo time.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 18, 2011)

Karma (mixtest) by The Omega Experiment on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Hey all, I need to have this EP wrapped up soon for promo...need some critiques here.


----------



## musikizlife (Jan 19, 2011)

Just friended you on FB man.

Also just read this whole thread and iv'e listened to all posted music and more. Lovin it!

Can't wait to blast the EP in my car!


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you much. How's everything sound?


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 20, 2011)

bump. I need to have this finished by tonight. Sounds ok then?


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 21, 2011)

bump.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 21, 2011)

uuuuuuuuuuuuh...  LOOOOVE your writting style man. This sounds sooo good. Mix is very nice and even.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 21, 2011)

lol ok i'll take it. just wanna make sure it's as perfect as possible....but i can't get a bite from here or sneap. must sound ok.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 27, 2011)

Bump to say I'm still here. Monday is the EP release date! Don't forget to download at our bandcamp site. I'm wrapping up finishing touches right now. I switched back tp TSE for guitars for Furor lol. Someone made a point that they didn't gel with the bass drum, and I agree. Sounds better now.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 31, 2011)

Karma EP | The Omega Experiment

What up ya'll? FREE EP for download!! Will be posting new mixes soon from the rest of the album. I hope to finish it for a late spring release.  Thanks for all your suggestions thus far.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 31, 2011)

Dan, get the EP release in a new thread 

Downloaded this and have been pimping it's release on another forum all this week, and just before. Really nice work!


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 31, 2011)

Dan,

Thanks man! Spreading the word...


----------



## MrProg (Jan 31, 2011)

Great!! Straight into my iPod!!

You should start a new thread for this epic win release


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Jan 31, 2011)

That I did. Check the general music section.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Feb 3, 2011)

I just posted this on the Ultimate Metal forum for some peeps, so if you're interested:

Synths- My best bud plays them, and we write the synth parts together. He has a Korg x-50, most of which the tones come from. We do however, use Reason for some stuff like choir and even Ableton once or twice. Most of this was just all on the fly as we were writing/recording, just experimenting. The bigger stuff, like at the end of Furor...that is just layering 4 or 5 different patches on top of one another. Also, for that part I believe I duplicated the mixdown of all the key tracks, and put a stereo flange effect on the copy. So, together...it just sounds huge. But yeah, sooo much of this was done on the fly, I literally have to meditate to remember what we did lol. I will be posting youtube vids soon with some production things...

Vocals- Well, the tone comes from the best mic ever, Shure SM7B. However, some stuff was done early on with my Audio Technica 4040...I think that's the model number, old silver thing. It was before I bought the SM7B. But as far as plugs and gear and such, the mics go directly into my Mackie VLZ mixer, which on the auxiliary I have a Symetrix cl-100 compressor, and an Alesis Quadraverb for some boost. This all goes into, yes...an M-audio delta 1010 D: I have the aux at about 40%...so not much doctoring going in. I have a template for all my vocal tracks that goes Waves REQ 6-band>Waves Rvox>Waves L1>Cakewalk delay (on most). Without a preamp, I need alot of boost cuz the Sm7B is a dynamic mic. I have all vocals bussed, and on that buss I have an FX send with some sort of UAD modeled limiter plug that has gorgeous dynamics. I have to keep it pulled back though, or else it levels EVERYTHING out and there are NO dynamics. For the some of the huge ass choir parts and choruses and such, I have that same template duplicated about 16 times, and if I have a three part harmony, I track every part 4 times, two left, two right. So if I have a two octave three part harmony, that's 16 tracks. Yeah, it's ALOT of work. But, the end result is worth it. I don't believe in just tracking something once or twice and putting some doubling effect on it. Never sounds right to me. 

Hope that answers SOME questions lol


----------



## walshy0420 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have literally just signed up after lurking here for years just to praise this music. Well, at least this'll be my first post.

But holy fuck, this is incredible work. I honestly thought it was Devin himself when the vocals kicked in on Furor.

When you're as good as you are, I would not worry about emulating your hero to such a degree. I have heard a few Devin wannabes in my time but you have that style of metal NAILED. I'm so inspired by your work here, not just the composing but the production, which is also Devin-worthy in my opinion. I'm not surprised the man himself likes it. If the music we create is supposed to represent what we want to hear more of, your EP ought to be one of the best things Devin has heard in ages.

Seriously, you are amazing and so are the rest of the contributors to this project. Keep up the good work!

My only criticism - if I'm being brutally honest - is the artwork leaves a little to be desired when the music is this good. It's not bad or anything, I just feel it isn't reflective of the overall effort that has clearly gone into this project. I presume it was done on a budget though and being in bands myself, including Wodensthrone, (UK black metal band) I understand how expensive good CD art can be.

I've always said to myself there will never be anyone who can pull off the Devin Townsend Band sound and stimulate the same emotions that kind of metal elicits other than music made by the man himself. I'm happy to be proven wrong


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Feb 12, 2011)

Gift (teaser) | The Omega Experiment

Here is new sample for critique. It's from a song called "Gift", off of our album.


----------



## a1a2a3a4 (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy shitvocals. Talk about how singing will kill an entire band. Much like periphery.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Feb 13, 2011)

I enjoyed checking out the tracks. Would definitely buy this. You guys don't need Devyn comparisons anymore! 

Most of all, I like the ambition in your sound. Keep up the good work!


----------



## arsenic (Feb 13, 2011)

The Omega Experiment said:


> Gift (teaser) | The Omega Experiment
> 
> Here is new sample for critique. It's from a song called "Gift", off of our album.


That sounds awesome, and catchy! Are you guys including "Motion" in your album? I really like that song. ;O

Also, I don't think I've posted on this thread before, but great job on the EP. Amazing production work. Congrats!


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, Motion will for sure be on the album. Track list as follows: 

Gift
Stimulus
Motion
Furor
Bliss
Karma
Terminus
Paramount


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Feb 14, 2011)

^Wow, did I get trolled? LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 14, 2011)

Yammy, your vocalist sounds just like Jonas Bjerre from 'Mew' @ the beginning. 

E: Oh, and you can ignore a1a2a3a4. He's a local troll. The singing is just absolutely perfect.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweet, I love Mew! And, that vocalist is me.


----------



## IconW (Feb 15, 2011)

Your singing is perfect and beginning of the song really sounds like Jonas from Mew. And that's a good thing of course. The mix and composition is very Townend'esque indeed with that layering and reverby guitars, but so what. World needs more music like this!


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 15, 2011)

Man oh man... such good stuff. Some of the most melodic stuff I've heard.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait'll ya hear the rest of the song!


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Mar 5, 2011)

So, I bought an Agile Septor 7 with a Bare Knuckle Painkiller in the bridge. This is the first clip I've made with it. Will prolly turn it into a new song. I used Nick Crowe 8505, TSE 808, LeCab with ASEM Recto and Fredman impulses. For bass the main thing for tone was using the TSE BOD, which is like a damn Godsend. Agile clip by The Omega Experiment on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## rug (Mar 5, 2011)

Goddamn, dude.


----------



## Opion (Mar 5, 2011)

Dude, that guitar tone sounds astounding! Are you by any chance using just a regular interface to use with the 8505 VST? I've been using my X3 Live with impulses added after the recorded track with good results, but am just curious as to how you got this tone. Seeing how my regular laptop proooobably would have a seizure and die if I tried recording with an Axe FX I'm trying to go for the most efficient but best sounding setup I can possibly manage, and I'm thinking just turning the amp/cab sim on the POD would work, but it wouldn't be very practical.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long. School has kept me busy. Yeah it was just the 8505, with the TSE 808 tube screamer and LeCab with the ASEM Recto and Fredman impulses.


----------



## The Omega Experiment (Feb 14, 2012)

Yo everyone, we just dropped our album tonight on bandcamp!! Give it a listen, and if you like it...give us money! <3

The Omega Experiment | The Omega Experiment


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## prh (Feb 14, 2012)

<3 amazing album

everyone buy it now


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 14, 2012)

^I agree. Ive been blasting it at work all day.


----------



## JonteJH (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, What can i say?




I want tabs.... badly.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 14, 2012)

Album of the fucking year, people.


----------

